# Prewar Cantilever Frame Date



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)

Is this an early cantilever frame? Some on the CABE have carefully scrutinized these bikes. Anyone have an accurate list to verify it's year of construction?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 30, 2016)

Picture? Serial number?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 30, 2016)

got a full picture of the frame? Is there a head badge?


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 30, 2016)

T sounds early 38ish,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks Keith.  Marshall Field badge with three screw holes. More pictures later.


----------



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Dave K (Oct 30, 2016)

SO RAD!!!!!!!   Are you going to built it up with the original paint?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice fork


----------



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)

It had a thick coat of very stubborn green paint on it. I lost a lot of the original paint while removing the green. Still have more to remove. I won't repaint it.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 30, 2016)

Where did you find that????

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)

I bought it from an old collector quite a while ago. Just trying to find out the age of the frame.


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 30, 2016)

frampton said:


> It had a thick coat of very stubborn green paint on it. I lost a lot of the original paint while removing the green. Still have more to remove. I won't repaint it.



Awesome frame set. I stand behind the 1938. Had one of these,tough fork to find. Had a tendency to beat the hell outta tanks,though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2016)

A double duty fork isn't something you see everyday. Gonna be tough but that would be one worth piecing back together. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 30, 2016)

Definitely, a 1938.
Interesting color.
It's hard to tell from the picture,
Is it tan and brown or more of a butter yellow and brown?
Very cool frame & fork.


----------



## frampton (Oct 30, 2016)

It is tan and chocolate brown.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 30, 2016)

38 mate.....very early 38' as well....Not many "T's" out there


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 30, 2016)

what does the badge say? factory?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice job getting that green paint off!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2016)

DD forks are soooo last year

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes you are right. Trends and styles change.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 31, 2016)

"The Frampton" is not a trend nor does he go out of style...


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah!
Show me the way.
Didn't he write a song called the Double Duty Blues?
It was about looking for an original top truss rod plate.
It was heavy on the wah wah pedal.


----------



## Greg M. (Oct 31, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> what does the badge say? factory?[/QUOTE
> 
> The badge is a " Field " for Marshal Fields, a high end department store in Chicago. Here is a closer picture of that badge.
> Very cool frame and fork by itself, uber cool in that color combination.
> ...


----------



## frampton (Oct 31, 2016)

Same badge as mine.


----------



## frampton (Oct 31, 2016)

Saw P. F. on TV recently. A lot less hair.


----------



## frampton (Nov 1, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah!
> Show me the way.
> Didn't he write a song called the Double Duty Blues?
> It was about looking for an original top truss rod plate.
> It was heavy on the wah wah pedal.




It's really a "Plain Shame" that you need that part. But a "Wind Of Change" will blow and allow your fork to "Shine On".


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2016)

frampton said:


> Yes you are right. Trends and styles change.




I don't think DD forks will ever go out of style.


----------



## sarmis (Nov 1, 2016)

Frampton, 

Beautiful job on removing the old paint !
Keep the bike, whatever you do, do NOT sell it to a Prewar Canti Collector   
If you do sell it, sell it to a person who does not already have a Prewar Canti or more than one.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 1, 2016)

sarmis said:


> Frampton,
> 
> Beautiful job on removing the old paint !
> Keep the bike, whatever you do, do NOT sell it to a Prewar Canti Collector
> If you do sell it, sell it to a person who does not already have a Prewar Canti or more than one.




C'mon now.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 12, 2017)

sarmis said:


> Frampton,
> 
> Beautiful job on removing the old paint !
> Keep the bike, whatever you do, do NOT sell it to a Prewar Canti Collector
> If you do sell it, sell it to a person who does not already have a Prewar Canti or more than one.




I could use another one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I could use another one!
> View attachment 421744



WHAAAAAAAAAA?????????:eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 12, 2017)

aasmitty757 said:


> I could use another one!
> View attachment 421744



Most of those look like cut down womens ones.Top and Bottom one look right. Straiten me out if I am wrong.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hard to tell from the picture for sure.
Top is a girls non locker that has not  been cut down. The green one and the bottom black is a cut down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> "The Frampton" is not a trend nor does he go out of style...  View attachment 377592



I saw him in concert about ten years ago. He is still as good as ever, maybe better. I sat in the front row where i could see very chord and note he played. It was cool! He played the entire Frampton Comes Alive Album from start to finish. It brought back a lot of memories. He's is bald now. Barry


----------

